# Brightburn: Der finale Trailer zum Superhelden-Horror-Mix



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Brightburn: Der finale Trailer zum Superhelden-Horror-Mix* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Brightburn: Der finale Trailer zum Superhelden-Horror-Mix*


----------



## XXTREME (22. Mai 2019)

Mit einem "Superheld" hat das hier gar nichts zu tun .


----------



## Bandicoot (22. Mai 2019)

Stimmt, sieht trotzdem interessant aus, mal was anderes. Werd ich mir mal geben.


----------



## TobiTopper (22. Mai 2019)

Goil, sehe ich ebenso, ist mal was anderes. Freu mich drauf den zusehen.


----------

